# Baitcaster for tiny crankbaits???



## Pont (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm currently in the market to replace my Team diawa 103hva wich is by far the best small crank thrower I have used. When I say small cranks, I'm talkin approximatly 1/5 oz. My team diawa is dying! Anyway, I was considering the "new" diawa advantage. Just wondering what everyone else suggests?

Thanks 
Pont


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 28, 2008)

I done a little research on your reel and here is a website with some detailed specs on it.
Myself,I like just about all of Diawas reels and i'm sure this one would be good if you got the $ for it.https://www.tackletour.com/index.html


----------



## Nickk (Jun 28, 2008)

most people would recommend either a Diawa Pixy or a Chronarch MG 50, personally I can't throw small (tiny) cranks with a b-caster.


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2008)

Nickk said:


> most people would recommend either a Diawa Pixy or a Chronarch MG 50, personally I can't throw small (tiny) cranks with a b-caster.




Pixy is a nice reel..i just sold mine. If you want to go that route, the daiwa sol baitcaster is good. 

Also for cheap you can get a shimano scorpion. Another great reel for finesse techniques.


----------



## SnowmanJon (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm throwing stuff that small with my pflueger. It's an echelon...it was a rod/reel combo for about $100 at Gander Mtn.

JON


----------



## xmytruck (Jun 30, 2008)

revo STX.... I throw 1/8 Rapalas with it and NP to boot.


----------



## WVfishing (Jun 30, 2008)

I use the revo's and love them. They throw the small stuff good. They are worth taking the look at them.


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a revo STX and love it. Anyone want to test it and borrow it, I will send it to you to try for a few weeks. As long as you promise to send it back.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 30, 2008)

I also have a revo stx, and love it. I plan to buy another soon. While I typically throw larger stuff with it, I can also throw light stuff with ease, as long as it is pair with a whippy rod. I do not know your price range, but you may want to check out the revo premier, from what I understand they are more of a finnese baitcaster, but of course they are more $$$ than the stx eventhough it has less bearings and wimpier drag :shock: but it sure is light and nice looking.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 1, 2008)

My Curado can toss fairly light baits well, as long as you're not talking under 1/8 :shock: . Thumbing the spool with hardly any tension and a rod that flexes a lot helps me out.


----------



## micropterus (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree! The Revos will handle light cranks. My 'light crank' rig is a STX (6.4:1) on a Fenwick HMG 6'6" medium (GT66M) with 10# Trilene XL. It will easily throw 1/4 oz baits, and I've thrown lighter on occassion.


----------



## Zum (Jul 5, 2008)

I think once you get used to any baitcaster you will be able to throw 1/8 ounce lures with only the occasonal backlash.


----------

